# 50's huffy elderado antique bicycle



## 50sHuff (Feb 1, 2013)

What do y'all think? How much is it worth?


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2013)

Not much. It is an older one but, in pretty rough shape.
$25 would be a fair offer I guess. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 50sHuff (Feb 1, 2013)

*dang*

dang, i payed 75 dollars


----------



## jd56 (Feb 1, 2013)

It may be worth that too if all is rough is the fenders. The picture was too grainy for me to tell.
Either way the old addage when asking "what's it worth" the best response is "whatever you're willing to pay for it".

Clean her up and wear the rubber treads off it. 
Post the serial number from the frame and we'll try to determine the year for you.

Enjoy it and the resto....it's what draws us to this hobby.

If you plan on making money off it by flipping it, in it's present condition ( based on the pic supplied), then I would GUESS what you paid is probably full retail.

classicfan1 is the gurus on these huffy middleweights...I'm sure he'll pipe in soon enough. Or send him a pm.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 1, 2013)

And turn that backward handlebar stem around!!


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm thinking $25 max. I sold a really niceone of these with the tank lights for $75. But as long as you didn't buy this to flip you are still ok--just clean it best you can, service it, and ride it! V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy (Feb 2, 2013)

Well considering the chaingaurd and the rack, I think this is a 1960 -1962 Eldorado. IT looks pretty rough from the hpotos. It would make a nice rider cleaned up or you can part it out or customize it. If you want to save the original chrome, I recommend an S.O.S. pad and water. But some back into it and they should clean up half way decent.

Now for value, I wouldn't pay anymore than $20 - $25 for it. Since this is a ladies frame bike, it's like a 4dr classic car, nice lines, but not worth as much money, plus the condition.


----------

